

SockJS benchmark (with PyPy, CPython, and Node.js) - ericflo
http://mrjoes.github.com/2011/12/15/sockjs-bench.html

======
scubaguy
A websocket client library that works against Node.js and Python, sweet! Now
if we can only have a .Net and Java server interface to go with it. Any it
falls back to good 'ol polling too, right?

